# Post competition blues



## gsmigel (May 6, 2006)

I am a 5'5" female - I just started competing in the "figure" arena. The competition itself was a high of a lifetime but the weight gain after competition "off season" put me at an ultimate low, mentally. I never expected to gain 15lbs. is this normal?... I was completely demotivated by the fact that I took 16 weeks of "VERY HARD" training to get a great body all to gain enough weight in 2 weeks, to have to take another 10 weeks to lose?!?! this is insane.... (I would like to attribute it to bingeing but even when I tried it made me too sick to do) 

 i was so excited about something that i am now doubting I want to continue... HELP!

ANY ADVICE OR OPINIONS ARE HELPFUL!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 6, 2006)

How quick did you gain the 15lbs? Did you start eating a lot more? Did you eat some junkfood? Did you keep up with your training after the comp?

I'm not an expert on such things, but don't a lot of people get really dehydrated for competitions? If so, a lot of the 15lbs could be water weight.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I'm not an expert on such things, but don't a lot of people get really dehydrated for competitions? If so, a lot of the 15lbs could be water weight.


 many people do put on alot of water weight...I know I did!

This is all part of a learning experience....if you know you have another comp coming up you cann't really go overboard and be a glutten for two weeks....a day or two of relaxed eating is fine but dont over do it.  In the long run it makes life easier.

Yiou can still get back down to comp weight you just need to work at it now!


----------



## gsmigel (May 6, 2006)

I know some is water weight, I would imagine I put on 5lbs of water weight in about 4 days. Then about 10 lbs came on quickly thereafter. Within a two week period of time. I took one week off from the gym and diet. After that I was back on and in the gym 6 days a week. Although not following the diet faithfully at this point. Typically stay to the diet during the week then go out to dinner or have a drink on the weekends. I guess my frustration is that I thought when I was over with the competition I could go back to eating how I normally ate... and not have to watch my weight.. I  never had to watch but amazed by the results of those ways now..Its crazy. not what I expected at all. I guess messing with your metabolism as we do to compete has its downfalls.


----------



## gsmigel (May 6, 2006)

I dont have a competition ahead of me just yet. I find myself debating whether or not I want to do this again because of the weight gain. I didnt expect to have to stick to such an insanely strict diet on an "off" season to keep my "normal" weight. before I could eat whatever I wanted and NEVER had to worry about weight.. but as I said about 2 weeks after competition and what I would call a "relaxed eating" put me ahead of what I ever weighed before in my life. Highly discouraging. Is there ever a "going back to normal" state after you have messed with your metabolism so much?


----------



## IRON MAN (May 6, 2006)

gsmigel said:
			
		

> I dont have a competition ahead of me just yet. I find myself debating whether or not I want to do this again because of the weight gain. I didnt expect to have to stick to such an insanely strict diet on an "off" season to keep my "normal" weight. before I could eat whatever I wanted and NEVER had to worry about weight.. but as I said about 2 weeks after competition and what I would call a "relaxed eating" put me ahead of what I ever weighed before in my life. Highly discouraging. Is there ever a "going back to normal" state after you have messed with your metabolism so much?



Yes you will eventually get back to normal. This is very common so try and not get so upset. 

Did you use clenbuterol or any other fat loss agents?


----------



## gsmigel (May 6, 2006)

I used Lipo6 during prep and kept taking them for a week after competition, but my trainer recommended I stop taking them to let my metabolism get back to it's "normal" state. As you responed that I will get back to normal in time... can you explain this process to me?... I think my discouragement comes from lack of experience and knowledge of this process. I did this competition for a mental and physical challenge, hired a trainer, followed a strict diet that makes you insane, did the competition, thinking that I can just quit the diet and go back to normal eating.... This did not occur, as I thought I would go back to normal, turned out to be gaining more weight in my stomach and ass then I have ever had before. I went from an ultimate high.. to the floor being ripped out from under me. I dont think I can follow this diet 24/7, I was hoping to follow and strict diet, compete, then be completely free of diet until I wanted to do this again.. although keeping my gym routine 6 days a week is a must for me.. I love that part of it.

Thanks for your response. i appreciate any knowledge I can get about the "process".


----------



## Seanp156 (May 6, 2006)

I see you're from Ohio as well, did you compete somewhere locally here?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 6, 2006)

Now I dont really know if this is 100% but I've experienced with my body that when I diet hard core my metabolism is cruisin at one point but then starts to slow down when i get close to comp time.  And once the comp is over its like I'm shut down...my body needs that extra fat so it keeps me from burning it but in time it all comes back around and with a clean diet your body levels off and you can kick that extra fat!


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2006)

dont worry. in the first five days after my contest, i usually gain about 10-15 lbs of water weight back. Use this time an anabolic time. You are extremely sensitve to making great gains. Capitalize on it and use it as a tool for speeding stronger gains than any other time of the training year.
now get your fat ass back in the gym and smack some reality back into your fire burning soul.


----------



## gsmigel (May 7, 2006)

Hey Thanks for the motivation... maybe I will just skip the gym and write a book "Figure to Fat-Ass In Just Two Weeks" .... what do ya think?!!  

I would love to see a snapshot of all the women I competed with to see if I am not the ONLY one going thru this....


----------



## gsmigel (May 7, 2006)

yes, I competed in the Dave Liberman show (Natural Ohio) at the Lakewood civic center...


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2006)

trust me-the first time I  wenton stage I was on a euphoric high that lasted 2 weeks straight. I came in 3rd out of five. Not bad.

Then reality hit. My only problem was that after all the training, and eating and tanning and all the other stuff that i loved-especially my wife painting my  bare ass on plastic sheets (by the way she made some funny looking drawings on my ass); I got done with the show and then was like -that's it, now what? and I walked in a fog for like a week almost in a funk. I didnt kniow where to go next. So, I started hitting the gym again and thats where I made this discovery.
dont even get me started on the annoying part of removing the pro tan. god i looked a friggin aligator!


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2006)

live and learn......get back onto eating clean and the water weight and the bloat will go away.

Now you know, so next time you do diet down and look nice and compete, you wont go apeshit on the food afterwards because you know what the aftermath is like.

I blew myself up after a long diet once and I will never do that again.


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2006)

hey p-funk you still doing the oats for PWO?


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> hey p-funk you still doing the oats for PWO?




nope.  rice cakes.


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2006)

why the change?


----------



## sonofman (May 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nope.  rice cakes.



How are the rice cakes working out for you?  Can they be used on a cut?


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> why the change?




because it doesn't matter, as long as my calories are in order.  Also, to spike my insulin levels post workout.



> How are the rice cakes working out for you? Can they be used on a cut?



as long as your calories are inline.


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2006)

Now there was where I seem to be having the problem-the spike was creating a small problem with fat gain. I took Emma's advice and it seems to be working quite well.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nope.  rice cakes.



How many rice cakes do you usually eat after a workout?


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Now there was where I seem to be having the problem-the spike was creating a small problem with fat gain. I took Emma's advice and it seems to be working quite well.




different strokes for different folks.


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> How many rice cakes do you usually eat after a workout?



5


----------



## IRON MAN (May 7, 2006)

gsmigel said:
			
		

> I used Lipo6 during prep and kept taking them for a week after competition, but my trainer recommended I stop taking them to let my metabolism get back to it's "normal" state. As you responed that I will get back to normal in time... can you explain this process to me?... I think my discouragement comes from lack of experience and knowledge of this process. I did this competition for a mental and physical challenge, hired a trainer, followed a strict diet that makes you insane, did the competition, thinking that I can just quit the diet and go back to normal eating.... This did not occur, as I thought I would go back to normal, turned out to be gaining more weight in my stomach and ass then I have ever had before. I went from an ultimate high.. to the floor being ripped out from under me. I dont think I can follow this diet 24/7, I was hoping to follow and strict diet, compete, then be completely free of diet until I wanted to do this again.. although keeping my gym routine 6 days a week is a must for me.. I love that part of it.
> 
> Thanks for your response. i appreciate any knowledge I can get about the "process".



Okay hun keep in mind no one has the same metabolism and that???s the reason competitors diet on different amounts of carbohydrates.  
For the bodybuilders I work with, I suggest adding around 150 grams  of carbs a day after pigging out in moderation for 2 days. If you dieted down on 200 grams of you carbs each day, you can expect to grow without gaining bodyfat by taking in a total of 400 g of carbs daily for the first 3 weeks after your diet phase. But if you stat eating upwards of 500 grams plus of cabs per day you'll gain more body fat as opposed to muscle. Protein calories equals muscle. Fat-carb calories equals more fat gain.

Since your trainer did not have you follow this ZIG-ZAG plan to allow your body to adjust you'll need to start eating more protein every 3 hours in place of carbs inorder to replace some of the added fat gain with muscle. This will get your metabolism back on track. Heavy lifting to build muscle is also important because the body is craving to build muscle due to priming your body. After dieting the body cant wait to gain weight. You want to make sure that most of this weight is muscle. Remember the body is an overcompensation mechansism.  Most of your carbs should come in the form of slow-burning carbs such as oatmeal, and put the simple carbs back into your diet by eating them  before and after your workouts for the most part.

After 3 weeks increase your carbs some more. As you feed the body after a competiton/dieting phase, your muscle mass will increase and the metabolism actually increases. As it does, you should continue to add more carbohydrates and protein to compensate for the increase. You will eventually reach your set point with a few pounds of added muscle gain to boot!!! You should add more carbs or fats to the diet every 3 week depending on your somatotype. Failing to add enough calories through more protein will prevent your body from achieving the extra muscle gains due to a lack of energy and calories needed to support your rising metabolism. 

Note: Change your training tactics ASP. If you did not take 2 weeks off to let your body recover then do so now. Then get back into training with lower reps and heavy weights to build the muscles. More muscles equals an increase metabolism. I highly suggest you take a look at my Bulking Routine. 

 I'll bet you look much better than you think.


----------



## gsmigel (May 8, 2006)

IRON MAN said:
			
		

> Okay hun keep in mind no one has the same metabolism and that???s the reason competitors diet on different amounts of carbohydrates.
> For the bodybuilders I work with, I suggest adding around 150 grams  of carbs a day after pigging out in moderation for 2 days. If you dieted down on 200 grams of you carbs each day, you can expect to grow without gaining bodyfat by taking in a total of 400 g of carbs daily for the first 3 weeks after your diet phase. But if you stat eating upwards of 500 grams plus of cabs per day you'll gain more body fat as opposed to muscle. Protein calories equals muscle. Fat-carb calories equals more fat gain.
> 
> Since your trainer did not have you follow this ZIG-ZAG plan to allow your body to adjust you'll need to start eating more protein every 3 hours in place of carbs inorder to replace some of the added fat gain with muscle. This will get your metabolism back on track. Heavy lifting to build muscle is also important because the body is craving to build muscle due to priming your body. After dieting the body cant wait to gain weight. You want to make sure that most of this weight is muscle. Remember the body is an overcompensation mechansism.  Most of your carbs should come in the form of slow-burning carbs such as oatmeal, and put the simple carbs back into your diet by eating them  before and after your workouts for the most part.
> ...


You Rock! Thanks for the info. I really wish I had this info before I put myself so far in a hole, I lost my motivation. I took off from gym and somewhat the diet for 1 week only. The competition was April 1st. Im guessing I put on about 15lbs. (devistating) I went up two pant sizes. Not expected at all. And I am by no means pigging out) I was always the type that could eat whatever I wanted and not gain. NOT ANY MORE APPARENTLY. All the info you gave me was great but to figure all that out and where to put what is confusing to me. I am going to include my recommended diet, if you could please tell me what you think, I would really appreciate it. I am not positive I will ever compete again but I want to look fit and slightly cut. Im 5'5" and 37yrs old if that matters any. I would like your opinion on modifying this to lose body fat quickly.... if at all possible. I work out 6 days a week (3 workouts and 3 cardio) my cardio is 20 mins on stepper increasing level each week.

Meal 1 - 1 cup egg whites or 1 scoop protein
            1/2 cup oats
             green veggies
Workout

Post Workout 1 -1scp protein
                       apple
                       1tsp creatine ( I am not taking the creatine cuz of the weight gain)

Post Workout 2 (1 hour later) 1sp protein (or egg whites)
                      1/2 cup oats
Meal 2 - 1scp protein
             1 grapefruit
             celery sticks

Meal 3 - 4oz chicken
            2.5 oz sweet potatoe
            green veggies

Meal 4 - (fatty protein) ex. Salmon
             1oz almonds or cheese
             carrot sticks

Meal 5 - (fatty protein) 4 oz beef
            asparagus

Meal 6 - 3/4 sps protein and 2tbs peanut butter


----------



## IRON MAN (May 8, 2006)

gsmigel said:
			
		

> You Rock! Thanks for the info. I really wish I had this info before I put myself so far in a hole, I lost my motivation. I took off from gym and somewhat the diet for 1 week only. The competition was April 1st. Im guessing I put on about 15lbs. (devistating) I went up two pant sizes. Not expected at all. And I am by no means pigging out) I was always the type that could eat whatever I wanted and not gain. NOT ANY MORE APPARENTLY. All the info you gave me was great but to figure all that out and where to put what is confusing to me. I am going to include my recommended diet, if you could please tell me what you think, I would really appreciate it. I am not positive I will ever compete again but I want to look fit and slightly cut. Im 5'5" and 37yrs old if that matters any. I would like your opinion on modifying this to lose body fat quickly.... if at all possible. I work out 6 days a week (3 workouts and 3 cardio) my cardio is 20 mins on stepper increasing level each week.
> 
> Meal 1 - 1 cup egg whites or 1 scoop protein
> 1/2 cup oats
> ...



Your diet plan actually looks good but one thing you could do is drop the 6th meal altogether and eat 5 meals instead. Many find that when they hit 40 years of age, they are able to maintain their body weight and stay leaner with less frequent feeding. Simply said, 4 meals per day is plenty for me now.  

Any more questions? I hope this helps!


----------



## gsmigel (May 9, 2006)

Ok one more question... what if I also drop the Post Workout meal 2?
I have decided I am not going to compete again but want to look fit and a bit cut so I dont want to lose muscle (or bulk) , just see it a bit.... ya know?

thank you, your awesome! it really helps to be educated from EXPERIENCED people.....


----------



## IRON MAN (May 10, 2006)

gsmigel said:
			
		

> Ok one more question... what if I also drop the Post Workout meal 2?
> I have decided I am not going to compete again but want to look fit and a bit cut so I dont want to lose muscle (or bulk) , just see it a bit.... ya know?
> 
> thank you, your awesome! it really helps to be educated from EXPERIENCED people.....



Thank you for the kind words. 

Yes you can drop the post workout meal but you will want to keep using whey protein powder within 1 hour of your weight training sessions. On days when you do aerobics ONLY, don't worry about the potein shakes post workout.

*Note: I would highly suggest a 2 day per week weight training split like the one I have listed in my Bulking Routines section, supplemented with 3 days of aerobics on off days. This plan works very well for what you are trying to achieve.*


----------



## Brolly (May 11, 2006)

yes... ur life is shambles.. quit now while ur behind lol .....


----------

